# Help...need advice on meds



## d.mae (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been taking a narcotic only as needed (for me, this is only when I have to make it through a stressful social event, like a meeting or long car ride with others); sometimes this turns out to be once a week. Is this okay? I'm wondering about narcotic bowel syndrome or the effects wearing off(long-term). Is there any other medication I could be taking on an as-needed basis? I really don't want to be on something I have to take daily. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

I am not a doctor but you should not have any problems with a narcotic taken once or twice a week. If your drug is currently working for you and getting you through life consider yourself fortunate and donâ€™t worry.


----------

